# Good reference pics - Buffalo Gap Village



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just found an interesting site that is a great source of reference material for scratch-builders. There are a lot of photos of vintage furnishings, artifacts and equipment, with high resolution images. 


http://photo.higginsoft.com/Travel/...ic-Village/1631545_KFZgk5#!i=79578289&k=kuySY


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Ray. That is a good site. I found the station agent's desk photo and the shots of the old tractor to be quite interesting. Man, you sure do get around!


----------

